# Whole horse weekend Demo 2009



## horse28 (Jun 29, 2009)

Did any of you go to the demo held at Rowanoak livery yard in Brecon, Wales. Wow what a lovely weekend i had all these different trainers doing demo's. I met Karen Fullbrook, Holly Davies and Lucinda McAlpine to name a few. The weather was great the atmosphere was electric. Will do it again next year, look out whole horse weekend 2010 i will be there to see all the trainers and stall holders doing their things. if any of you are interested in next years demo i will let you know details when they are available.

Rowanoak livery yard is on facebook. They also have a website www.rowanoaklivery.co.uk


----------



## mandy42 (May 5, 2009)

yes i attended the whole horse weekend and thought it was brilliant the atmosphere was lovely the demos were superb i met alot of people and it was nice to meet lucinda mcAlpine i have heard so much about this lady and i thought i go and see for myself and i was very impressed by her the way she was with the horses she knows what she is doing. also i met adam shereston also i got to meet holly davies and also karen fulbrook


----------

